# YAZFST:  break and separately mount zfs mirror?



## ian-nai (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, this is YAZFST = yet another ZFS thread.

I know it's possible to break and separately mount the drives from a gmirror.  Is it possible to do the same with zfs?  

I'm looking for the ZFS equivalent to:

[CMD=""]gmirror label -b load mirror0 /dev/disk1 /dev/disk2[/CMD]
[CMD=""]newfs /dev/mirror/mirror0[/CMD]
[CMD=""]gmirror remove mirror0 /dev/disk2 [/CMD]
[CMD=""]mount -t ufs /dev/disk2 /mnt/disk2[/CMD]

I suppose that in some way this breaks with how ZFS approaches things.  A zpool is a logical extension of a group of file systems and a mirror is a "virtual device".


----------



## da1 (Feb 27, 2011)

I suppose you want to remove a drive from a ZFS mirror, right ? In that case just "offline" it and then "remove" it (if memory serves well).


----------



## mmoll (Feb 28, 2011)

In -CURRENT it should now be possible with ZFS v28, see this blog post. In the comments there a workaround with zfs send/receive is also described.


----------



## ian-nai (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you both!  I don't track -CURRENT so that's why I missed that tid bit.  It sounds like not only are they implementing this in v28, but there are "work arounds" for v15.


----------

